# 3 star Status (spoilers)



## BigZombieMonkey (Apr 2, 2020)

I was wondering if anyone could help me. I've currently reached the point where I need to reach the 3 star status but Isabelle keeps telling me I need more flowers and then she mentions more saplings. I honestly keep going between the two and I was wondering if anyone could tell me what I'm doing wrong or what she actually wants me to do as no amount of flowers or saplings seem to help.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 2, 2020)

As someone who went from 2 stars straight to 4 stars after trying for 3+ days, trust me when I say don't listen to Isabelle's suggestions, they are just suggestions, and not helpful at all

Here's what you need to do or have

* 1x bridge
* 1x slope
* 8x villagers
* a few fences and DIY furniture
* a few flowers here and there.

Since I went from 2 to 4 stars, and the only difference was +1 slopes and +1 villagers, it may be argued that you can have 7x villagers as long as you have 1x slope, or the other way around, 0x slopes with 8x villagers.

The first few days I tried going from 2 to 3 stars while having 7x villagers and 0 slopes. I had placed about 300+ fences, and over 70 DIY furniture outside. Depleted nearly 100% of all my resources doing so, and for nothing. I also had placed over 200 flowers, though I unlocked a lot of achievements for the planting and watering of that amount.


----------



## Dacroze (Apr 2, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> As someone who went from 2 stars straight to 4 stars after trying for 3+ days, trust me when I say don't listen to Isabelle's suggestions, they are just suggestions, and not helpful at all
> 
> Here's what you need to do or have
> 
> ...



8 villagers and no slopes works too. This is how I reached it yesterday. I've only built the first bridge and no infrastructure after that, though on the day before I placed a lot of furniture and all my remaining fences. I already had a lot of flowers (to get hybrids) and a lot of three (many fruit trees).


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 2, 2020)

Dacroze said:


> 8 villagers and no slopes works too. This is how I reached it yesterday.



I kinda hinted at that, thanks for confirming.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 2, 2020)

Dacroze said:


> 8 villagers and no slopes works too. This is how I reached it yesterday. I've only built the first bridge and no infrastructure after that, though on the day before I placed a lot of furniture and all my remaining fences. I already had a lot of flowers (to get hybrids) and a lot of three (many fruit trees).



i don't have a slope i feel like a loser, but good to know it's not a requirement. i'm hoping to get a 3 star tomorrow.

isabelle seems pretty happy with the island now, just needed that 8th villager.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 2, 2020)

When I added a bunch of hybrids to my town, i jumped from a 1 star to 2. When i got my 8th villager, I jumped to 3 stars. My town is also fairly decorated with fences and furniture. No bridges or inclines


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 2, 2020)

I had a bunch of outdoor furniture, craftable items, fencing, flowers, and trees and I was still at 1 star. That was when I had 6 villagers. Each day I moved another villager in, I got another star... So I got 3 stars today. 8 villagers, two bridges, one incline. c:


----------



## Dacroze (Apr 2, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> I kinda hinted at that, thanks for confirming.



Yeah, I saw that. Just wanted to confirm it for others, sorry if it sounded differently.


----------



## FlimsyAxe (Apr 2, 2020)

I just went from two stars to three stars in the same day. Literally just do what Isabelle says. 

When I had two stars, my island had at the time one bridge, fences, hybrid flowers, outdoor furniture, and Able Sisters. I got to three stars by crafting (or buying) even more furniture to place outside, recruited a villager from the mystery tour, and fully paid my second bridge. Kept checking with Isabelle while I was doing those until she got me to 3 stars.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 2, 2020)

Dacroze said:


> Yeah, I saw that. Just wanted to confirm it for others, sorry if it sounded differently.



No problem. I was speculating, so it's helpful that you were able to confirm.


----------



## Fiain (Apr 2, 2020)

Side note - I got to 3 stars yesterday without picking weeds at all (since I love them). I have a small amount of furniture, three bridges one incline and 8 villagers as of yesterday, lots of hybrids, around 1k weeds.


----------



## Boccages (Apr 2, 2020)

Weeds do not factor in. I left my weed unscathed since I first landed on the deserted island and I unlocked the 3 stars rating with 1 bridge, 1 ramp and by decorating my town as I wished.


----------

